# Siamese fighting fish question



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

My son bought me 3 Siamese fighting fish 2 female and a male the minute he bought them in I told him the tiny pink female was sick the other 2 were fine and the other female is growing well she is the same colour as the male blue and red. The shop keeper told my son he has to have 2 females or the male will rip the single female to pieces ( so far they are getting along fine) so I went back to the shop and all the females there had ripped fins and bits of their tail missing so I didn't get another one sorry forgot to mention the pink one died my question is I am perfectly happy with the fish I have do I need to get another female or will they be ok? I have only had male fighters in the past thank you

Viv xx


----------



## MelissaHersch (Jul 7, 2011)

Normally, it would be Chillinator or someone else that answers fish questions. However I've kept Siamese Fighters before so I'll share what I know. 

Mixing Siamese Fighters of the opposite sexes is risky, and I wouldn't do it unless I knew they were a pair. I'm not saying that mixing males and females can't be done, but you need several females and a spacious, well-planted aquarium. 

The two fish you're left with may be OK now, but do keep an eye on them. Sometimes, one of them can suddenly change behaviour and turn on the other.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you very much for your answer :thumbup: they are not in the big tank yet I am hoping they get on with my Angels

Viv xx


----------

